# Why I awoke at 3:30AM, or how NOT to store your lumber



## schwingding (Dec 5, 2007)

My lumber rack, which had been happily racking my lumber for at least 5 years, decided that last night at 3:30AM it was time to fail. Not going back to sleep after that, especially when your shop is directly beneath your bedroom!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

OH no not again!


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

At least one side is still standing. You can use it to hang your coat


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Have any idea what exactly failed? Hope the wood wasn't too damaged.


----------



## schwingding (Dec 5, 2007)

No, I probably exceeded the weight limits and one of the concrete screws failed. I just got up and went to the office. Hell of a way to wake up.



> Have any idea what exactly failed? Hope the wood wasn t too damaged.
> 
> - Fred Hargis


----------



## jonnybrophy (Sep 22, 2016)

Time to spring clean! How coincidental!


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

Sorry about your wake up call… never fun.

I applaud everyone who likes to design and build their own things. I do myself. When it comes to storage of materials though, sometimes it's better to leave it up to the pros. Steel cantilever racking is pretty easy to come by on craigslist, and most cities have at least a couple yards that deal in second-hand material handling equipment. If you're not concerned about visual appearance, you can often get extremely heavy duty racking for barely more than scrap steel prices.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thats one fat mouse running loose. Bummer.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'll be right over and help clear that out.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I told you drywall screws wouldn't hold! ;-)


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

How come this stuff always happens in the middle of the night.

My suction cup soap dish falls off the shower wall in the middle of the night, a glass bowl vibrated off my fridge in the middle of the night, and a command hook holding a cheap clock on the wall in my old apartment pulled the paint off the wall in the middle of the night.

Have to admit I've never had anything this big fall down in the middle of the night though.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

> How come this stuff always happens in the middle of the night.
> 
> My suction cup soap dish falls off the shower wall in the middle of the night, a glass bowl vibrated off my fridge in the middle of the night, and a command hook holding a cheap clock on the wall in my old apartment pulled the paint off the wall in the middle of the night.
> 
> ...


Could you imagine that thing 'letting go' while you are at the table saw using a finger joint jig?


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

> How come this stuff always happens in the middle of the night.
> 
> My suction cup soap dish falls off the shower wall in the middle of the night, a glass bowl vibrated off my fridge in the middle of the night, and a command hook holding a cheap clock on the wall in my old apartment pulled the paint off the wall in the middle of the night.
> 
> ...


Would probably have to rename it the finger disjoint jig.


----------

